# ac-wrapper: warning: invalid WANT_AUTOCONF 'latest'; ignorin

## donbruno

hallo NG,

ich meinen Buildfiles hab ich das u.g. gefunden....

Wofür ist das???

make -j8 -f admin/Makefile.common

ac-wrapper: warning: invalid WANT_AUTOCONF 'latest'; ignoring.

ac-wrapper: warning: invalid WANT_AUTOCONF 'latest'; ignoring.

-- 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Thomas

----------

